# Mir reicht's! Wieder mal Probleme mit StarForce-Kopierschutz!!!



## Alf1507 (3. Juli 2006)

Gerade eben habe ich mir in freudiger Erwartung Flatout 2 installiert. Nach einer recht kurzen Installation habe ich mich dann riesig gefreut als ich das Spiel endlich starten wollte. Dann der Schock: "Es ist ein Versuch der Benutzung eines Emulationsprogramms zum Start der Anwendung sichergestellt. Legen sie einen Lizenzdatenträger ein, deaktivieren sie alle Emulationsprogramme und versuchen sie die Anwendung erneut zu starten." Der Witz dabei ist aber das ich gar keine Emulationsprogramme benutze!!! Für was gebe ich eigentlich 40 € für ein Spiel aus, das ich dann nicht spielen kann weil mein Laufwerk ein ORIGINAL nicht erkennt. Ich habe die Schnauze jetzt echt gestrichen voll. JEDES aber wirklich JEDES Spiel das mir mit diesem Kopierschutz in die Finger kommt werde ich in Zukunft sofort wieder zurück geben. Ich habe mir erst vor kurzem ein neues Laufwerk gekauft damit ich keine Probleme mehr mit dieser "Seuche" habe und es hat NICHTS gebracht. Ich weiss das die ewige Diskussion um diesen Kopierschutz langsam nervt, aber ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie unglaublich sauer ich im Moment bin, das ich mal wieder für ein Spiel bezahlt habe das ich jetzt nicht zocken kann. Lustig ist auch das sowohl das Forum als auch die Supportseite komplett in englisch ist. Tut mir echt leid, aber inzwischen bekomme ich eine Stinkwut auf StarForce!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2006)

bist du icher, das du nihcts auf dem PC hast, was stören KÖNNTE? auch manche brennsoftware gehört dazu


----------



## cypeak (3. Juli 2006)

willkommen im club!

ich habe auch massive probleme mit starforce; einige wurden nach ewigen wartereien mur mit patches spielbar - einige gehen garnicht...

meine liste:
-silent hunter 3 gekauft und auch startprobleme. einmal raid zerschossen. am ende den wohl umständlichsten support beansprucht - nachdem ich mehrere AUSFÜHRLICHE dateien schicken mußte die die konfiguration meines systems genauestens durchleuten hat mir der support nach tagen geraten mir ein neues laufwerk zu kaufen.... (kein scherz...!!!)

- area 51: installiert und mit original cd kein start..ich sollte die cd in ein anderes laufwerk legen....ich habe nur eines im rechner! keine virtuellen laufwerke...
erst nach dem patch (mit dem die entwickler starforce abgeschaltet haben) startet das spiel...hätten sie lieber die arbeitszeit in die behebung von bugs gesteckt...im spiel kann man nicht springen...(habe dazu einen thread geschrieben)..

-sniper elite: die kopierschutz-abfrage braucht EWIG bis die dvd erkannt wird...zwischendurch sieht das so aus als ob sich das system ausgeklinkt hätte...

eine weile her:
-panzers phase one: nach irgendeinem patch wollte kein starforce game mehr starten. auch hier gab es oft schwierigkeiten mit der ks erkennung...


das sind die games die mir direkt eingefallen sind von denen ich sicher bin dass starforce benutzt wird...
aber es sieht danach aus das in zukunft deutlich weniger spiele mit starforce geschützt werden...der größte starforce benutzer (ubisoft) wird den ks wechseln...auch einige andere firmen kehren starforce den rücken...


----------



## cypeak (3. Juli 2006)

Herbboy am 03.07.2006 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> bist du icher, das du nihcts auf dem PC hast, was stören KÖNNTE? auch manche brennsoftware gehört dazu



stimmt...das nero image drive wird von starforce gerne blockiert...
eigentlich ist das eine frechheit daqs mir ein ks sagt welche software ich auf dem pc haben darf...naja..was will man machen... ^^


----------



## Freezeman (3. Juli 2006)

Ich kann zwar nix zum Problem selbst posten, aber zum Starforce schon. Heute gefunden beim Onlineshop Gameware.at:
"3 Worte über Starforce
go to hell !!! ... da freut man sich wie ein kleines Kind auf ein neues Spiel (Space Ranger 2, wundervolle rundenbasierende Weltraumstrategie), installiert das Teil, liest solang das Handbuch, startet erwartungsvoll das Spiel und ... bekommt wechselnde Star Force Fehlermeldungen. Vom Spielehersteller kommen sinnvoll Tips wie "andere CD einlegen" (daran hatte ich selbst auch schon gedacht) und von den Star Force Leuten ein "work around" - sprich eine einseitige Anleitung zum Umprogrammieren diverser Teile.
Sind die denn komplett wahnsinnig ? Nichts gegen Kopierschutz, aber ehrliche Käufer sollten auch spielen können ohne stundenlang herumbasteln zu müssen. Darum an alle Spielehersteller ein guter Tipp: schützt Euch womit Ihr wollt, aber NICHT mit Star Force. "

Wenn das schon ein Verkäufer sagt...


----------



## INU-ID (3. Juli 2006)

Oder nen IDE=>USB Adapter kaufen und das Laufwerk daran hängen...


----------



## Alf1507 (3. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 03.07.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder nen IDE=>USB Adapter kaufen und das Laufwerk daran hängen...



Bringt das was und wo bekommt man sowas her???

Edit: Ich bin mir übrigens sicher das ich wirklich nichts installiert habe was stören könnte. Gerade deshalb ist ist echt schon unverschämt das ich eine Meldung erhalte das ich Emulationssoftware verwende. Tja, und wie bereits erwähnt ist das Forum und der Support in englisch. Es gibt zwar eine deutsche Telefon Hotline aber die kostet natürlich stolze 1,24 € pro Minute. Ich bin zwar einigermaßen der englischen Sprache mächtig aber das ist nunmal alles andere als kundenfreundlich.


----------



## Leptosom (4. Juli 2006)

Alf1507 am 03.07.2006 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es gibt zwar eine deutsche Telefon Hotline aber die kostet natürlich stolze 1,24 € pro Minute. Ich bin zwar einigermaßen der englischen Sprache mächtig aber das ist nunmal alles andere als kundenfreundlich...



Und im Zweifel sagen die dir dann direkt oder unter der Hand daß du dir doch irgendwo im Netz einen Crack besorgen sollst. Ist mir in meiner Spielevergangenheit schon mehrfach passiert (Tropico 2 und aktuell bei X3).

Schon irgendwo ne Unverschämtheit. Als ehrlicher Käufer wird man dazu gezwungen sich mit Starforce und Konsorten herumzuärgern - die Probleme damit werden anscheinend gern in Kauf genommen (Einnahmen über Hotline) und im Zweifel an den Kunden zurückgegeben (Software, Hardwareprobleme etc.) Wenn all dieses doch versagt und der Kunde immer noch "nervt" wird er halt  auf die Suche nach einem Crack (und damit in die Illegalität) geschickt.

Diejenigen die ein Kopierschutz eigentlich treffen sollte werden dadurch nicht berührt. Die saugen sich im Zweifelsfall ihre kopierschutzbefreite Variante die ja meist sogar vor der offiziellen Verkaufsversion im Netz steht.

In sofern kann ich als ehrlicher Softwarekäufer nur fordern die Kopierschutzpolitik fast aller Publisher zu überdenken. Wir müssen weg vom derzeitigen Stand bei dem der brave Käufer (und vor allem der ohne ausgefeilte IT-Kenntnisse) der Leidtragende ist.

Btw. was ist das eigentlich für ne neue Unart daß sogar Demos inzwischen Starforce-verseucht verbreitet werden (aktuell bei der Spellforce 2 Demo dabei)


----------



## Alf1507 (4. Juli 2006)

Leptosom am 04.07.2006 01:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssen weg vom derzeitigen Stand bei dem der brave Käufer (und vor allem der ohne ausgefeilte IT-Kenntnisse) der Leidtragende ist.



Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen!

PS: Was die Starforce verseuchten Demos angeht, habe ich mal als Begründung gehört das damit verhindert werden soll das der Kopierschutz schon vor dem Release geknackt wird.


----------



## addi81 (15. Juli 2006)

Alf1507 am 04.07.2006 03:02 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Was die Starforce verseuchten Demos angeht, habe ich mal als Begründung gehört das damit verhindert werden soll das der Kopierschutz schon vor dem Release geknackt wird.



Das stimmt nicht ganz, der SF in Demos soll lediglich verhindern das sich Cracker anhand der Demo-EXE einen überblick über den Aufbau der Release-EXE verschaffen können, ist im Grunde eh nur eine sehr kleine Hürde... aber manche Spielehersteller quälen halt sogar schon potentielle Kunden :>



			
				INU-ID am 03.07.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder nen IDE=>USB Adapter kaufen und das Laufwerk daran hängen...



Das bringt nur etwas, wenn du alle IDE-CD-/DVD-ROMs an USB Adapter hängst, sollte SF auch nur ein opti-LW am IDE Port finden kannst du diese Lösung vergessen. Netter Nebeneffekt, über den USB-Adapter kannst du auch Backups deiner Discs verwenden :>


----------



## Weird_Sheep (15. Juli 2006)

Alf1507 am 03.07.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir echt leid, aber inzwischen bekomme ich eine Stinkwut auf StarForce!



Der Gebrauch von Star Force 3 geht zwar zurück, aber scheinbar wird nun einfach  Version 4 genutzt, anstatt sich über Alternativen Gedanken zu machen.
Fakt ist doch, wer kauft ist der Gearschte und das nicht nur, weil er im Gegensatz zum Kopierer €45 los...

Ich frag mich halt immer, ob denn wirklich keiner der Publisher sich mal die Stimmen der Kunden zu Gemüte führt...

Deswegen Boycott Starforce
Dort gibt es auch ne Liste mit Star Force Spielen. (Das dazugehörige Forum ist aber aktueller.)


----------



## ich98 (15. Juli 2006)

wieder ein StarForce-Thread?

Sag mal wo liegt denn bei euch allen das Problem?

Ich hab schon mehrere Spiele  mit StarForce installiert und außerdem dem Neustart nach der Installation gibt ja wohl wirklich keinen Unterschied.

CD/DVD einlegen --> Spiel starten freuen, ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen, dass das Teil bei euch nur so aus Spaß irgendwelche Software findet, die nicht legal ist. 

Ich mein für was braucht man den sonste Clone, Alkohol 100% usw. aufm Rechner und sonstige virtuelle Laufwerke?


----------



## addi81 (15. Juli 2006)

ich98 am 15.07.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> wieder ein StarForce-Thread?
> Sag mal wo liegt denn bei euch allen das Problem?
> ...
> Ich mein für was braucht man den sonste Clone, Alkohol 100% usw. aufm Rechner und sonstige virtuelle Laufwerke?



Es wäre kein Problem, wenn es um illegale Software ginge, aber Daemon-Tools, Alcohol 120%, Blindwrite 5, und andere CD-Brennprogramme/-Emulatoren sind es nuneinmal nicht (nur der Vertrieb von Alc &BW ist mittlerweile in DE verboten, aber wer es früh genug erstanden hat [so wie ich  ] hat ein gutes Recht sie auf seinem System zu verwenden).

Und wozu andere diese Programme brauchen kann ich dir nicht sagen, allerdings was ich davon halte:
Wenn Ich ein Programm gekauft habe, verwende es so wie ich will und lasse mir von niemanden, weder vom Hersteller noch vom Gesetzgeber, vorschreiben das ich einen bestimmten Datenträger im LW liegen haben muss um es zu benutzen und auch nicht welche Drittprogramme ich auf dem Rechner installiert haben darf, schließlich bin ich ein mündiger Bürger und ich kann selbst entscheiden ob mein Verhalten schädlich für andere ist .

Dieses ganze DRM-Gebaren in der letzten Zeit geht einfach zu weit.


----------

